# Getting A New Compressor



## jkevin (Nov 19, 2020)

If you saw my recent thread CAT Motor Failure, you know that I'm looking for a new compressor. I plan to pirate the old CAT for spare parts, and will probably build an auxiliary air tank with it. I will use it in my woodworking shop for general use and occasional auto repair. Never realized how handy these things are until the old one broke.

This is what I'm looking for in a new compressor:

1) Small footprint. I don't have much space in my garage shop, either horizontally or vertically.
2) 4-6 CFM air supply at pressure. I would like to operate small air tools like ratchets occasionally.
3) Quiet is better, but oil-free quiet is not necessary. Low RPM motors would probably work.
4) Good service and parts availability. This CAT experience was not fun.
5) I'm thinking a smaller tank, 3 - 10 gallons, since I'll DIY an auxiliary tank.
6) Longevity. Something I don't have to throw away after 3-4 years.
7) Budget is in the $300 - $500 range. I found several nice belt-driven oiled units that would work, but they were over $1000.

What I don't want:

1) I won't buy another CAT, as I did not have a good service experience with them.
2) Likely won't buy another oil-free compressor. I don't mind annual maintenance.

I've been looking at Rolair and Makita brands. I would be interested in your comments on brands, models, service, oiled vs oil-free. Thx.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

rolair is ok.
also look at dewalt belt driven.
i have one of the belt driven units they work well for small tools.


----------



## jkevin (Nov 19, 2020)

iowagold said:


> rolair is ok.
> also look at dewalt belt driven.
> i have one of the belt driven units they work well for small tools.


Thanks, iowagold. That DXCMLA1682066 20 gallon single stage looks interesting.

Does Dewalt provide good service? Parts easy to find? Can you buy parts from Dewalt, or do they send you to a third party?


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

in out area of the usa we have a good service center close to us.

and they hold up well for the construction fleet.
super hard service they last 5 years.
about 300 bucks on sale for the referb and 500 bucks new usd.


----------



## jkevin (Nov 19, 2020)

Still doing research here. Latest developments:

Dewalt has no service centers near me, and they are only sold thru the big box stores, which don't carry the DXCMLA1682066. Looking at alternatives.

I've set my sights a little lower, now considering the Rolair VT20TB. Two or three service centers nearby, and multiple dealers sell them. 2HP, 1700 RPM oiled, 79 dB, 4.2 CFM at 90 psi. Only a 3.2 gallon tank, but I can add my old 10 gallon CAT tank to that. The motor is 100% duty cycle, so it shouldn't have any problem filling both tanks. The CFM is on the low end of my range, and the noise is closer to the high end, but I think I can tolerate those two things.

Anyway, that's where I am in the process now, if anyone has any experience with the VT20TB, please let me know. I've read several reviews and watched some youtube vids, so far I've only seen good things.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

jkevin said:


> Still doing research here. Latest developments:
> 
> Dewalt has no service centers near me, and they are only sold thru the big box stores, which don't carry the DXCMLA1682066. Looking at alternatives.
> 
> ...


try this set of dewalt models:
*D55146 laydown*
*1.6 HP Continuous, 225 PSI, 4.5 Gallon Compressor - D55146 | DEWALT*
*and
D55146 larger tank stand up
1.6 HP Continuous, 225 PSI, 15 Gallon Workshop Compressor - D55168 | DEWALT 

this series is quiet, and has enough cfm and pressure to run some real air tools.
and yes on adding an external tank to the system.*


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)




----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

I need to post this picture in another forum but can't find a URL to link this to another forum. They won't allow me to upload pictures directly

Stephen


----------



## jkevin (Nov 19, 2020)

iowagold said:


> try this set of dewalt models:
> *D55146 laydown*
> *1.6 HP Continuous, 225 PSI, 4.5 Gallon Compressor - D55146 | DEWALT*
> *and
> ...


Thanks iowagold. No doubt these are good units, but I'm passing on Dewalt (no service center near me) and also passing on oil-free units. I want the longevity of an oiled unit. I also don't need or want the higher pressures that Dewalts run at. I know it will deliver more air, but wonder about parts wearing out at higher operating pressures.

The CAT I had was oil-free and I don't want another one. I'm tearing it apart for parts/fittings and the scrap metal recycler. Judging from the dust and metal filings I'm finding, it could have benefited from a little oil.


----------



## jkevin (Nov 19, 2020)

stevon said:


> View attachment 9014


Welcome to the thread, Stephen. I could have used some of your fire brick to heave at that broken CAT compressor when I was unsuccessfully trying to fix it.


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Jkevin,

Yeah I'm a regular here but I understand your frustration. I grew up when the "Man" of the household was supposed to fix everything, car, washing machine even the family TV! We live in a throw away society these days but pretend to be environmentally sensative ! The landfills of the world are testifying otherwise! lol

Stephen



stevon said:


> I need to post this picture in another forum but can't find a URL to link this to another forum. They won't allow me to upload pictures directly
> 
> Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

stevon said:


> View attachment 9014


 Some improvements to explain my problem, the opening door is too small this is my solution:


----------

